# Girls of WF 10?



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Girls of WF 10?...NOW GIRLS OF WF 11!*

Anyone got some pics of the show girls from WF 10 i have video and will post it as soon as i configure my firewire.
Also did anyone else see Rake Yohn....?


_Modified by the89GLI at 8:24 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## SpeedRacerVW (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

Rake Yohn? Who is that?
Greg


----------



## germantoyagain (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

oh your a winner already, no i can tell.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

which girls of waterfest...nude speed girls
or my homegirls....TORQUEVM models!!??


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

i got some pics. but im going to bed to tired to post


----------



## burnt63 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aKaBigMike* »_which girls of waterfest...nude speed girls
or my homegirls....TORQUEVM models!!??

the torque girls were way better that the nude speed girls.


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (burnt63)*

you can thank me later...








http://www.fatdubs.com/gallery/2004-07-25/chicks/


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

anyone have the tall blonde from c3cars.com? I love her


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

gti250 your the man....


----------



## VWCorrado91 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

NICE


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_anyone have the tall blonde from c3cars.com? I love her

Lauren Thompson? yeah.... me and her got it on!! Ok.. no we didn't. But still she's gorgeous. That would make my show if she made it to WF11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

GTI250 keeps bringing the good stuff
if i see you at waterfest i owe you a cheers


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_Anyone got some pics of the show girls from WF 10 i have video and will post it as soon as i configure my firewire.
Also did anyone else see Rake Yohn....?

Yeah i saw Rake. That guy couldn't even walk 2 feet without someone wanting take a picture with him.


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

Nah im talking about the tall blonde one that was at waterfest last year with the 2 short girls.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

im not sure which one u mean


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*




























_Modified by vwjoem at 4:22 PM 3-31-2005_


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

I hope those aren't the girls you're talking about eminem. The tallest blonde from WF 10 was beat and so was the tall one from WF9.








They only girls i remember that were worth looking at were only like 18... but that didn't stop me, haha.








So enough of my b!tchin. The Kansas Krew will try and bring a few girls worth posing on some cars. We won't let you down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_GTI250 keeps bringing the good stuff
if i see you at waterfest i owe you a cheers









and that sounds like a plan to me... just look for the greenbean and I should be somewhere close. You can't miss me, you'd never expect me to get out of a such a small car since i'm 6'4" 220, ha. later


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

lol yteah see the tall blonde from c3cars i thought was hot. Just my preference i guess


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

this girl right here! I thought she was bangin


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

oh snaps bro... you are right. She is banging... and she's definately tall with two very short girls. See I must have completely missed them. No wonder i had no clue what you were talking about. Hopefully all the c3 girls show up this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I could be a very happy camper!!


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

if she is there i will be happy. Maybe we can get married?


----------



## kerosenec4 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

boys.... this is a car show








I actually would rather have the slutty girls go elsewhere. Most of them are busted anyways.


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

well i would rather have the miserable married people go bother someone else. You knew this thread was about girls if you dont like it then dont view it or post


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

you guys f*cking rock lol your getting me more and more pumped for WF11
GTI250 ill try to find you bro ill be driving a 1989 GLI (black) pretty much stock...lol


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_you guys f*cking rock lol your getting me more and more pumped for WF11
GTI250 ill try to find you bro ill be driving a 1989 GLI (black) pretty much stock...lol









some how i don't believe the stock part







i think you're really modest or else sly







either way we'll drink some beers. Are you staying at a hotel? and look for my bright turd... but it will be loooking a lot different and better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

I have to say man its looking pretty sick as it sits. but as of now im most likely going to be staying in an unofficial hotel...i didnt book quick enough and if i dont get on it soon i will be sleeping in my car. But yeah we will meet up...


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

anyway though to get back on topic is that all you guys got for girls...GTI250 impressed me but once i see a few i wanna se em all


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

OMG! Thats my little sister in the yellow skirt! Damn shez gotta fine as..







Uhmm nice corrado's









-Paul


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (BugBoy4Life)*

I'll see if I can did up some more pics.. I know i've got pleny video from waterfest of the two beat girls naked on the hood of an audi going at it, haha


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

yeah dude thats was a highlight...but def if ya can come up with some more!! bring em on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

If any chic hot or not tried to sit on my hood I'd proabaly slap her in the face with a crobar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unless that chic was a V-dubber!








-Paul


----------



## kmalonejr (Jan 6, 2005)

that GTi is waaaay to much like id like mine to be i love it


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (kmalonejr)*

very good point bugboy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

Ok... i can't find anymore pics on my harddrive. Sorry guys... next best thing i can do is post girls that will be coming to WF11, ha.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

DO IT UP!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

hey GTI250 what hotel is it that you will be at. So i know whats up...cant f*cking wait lol. Also let me know if u got aol ill show u some pics of the gli as soon as i get them on the comp. peace out everyone and thanks for showing those fine ladies... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

haha... i'll be at Holiday Inn. It's not one of the sponsored hotels, but from my past experience, Davidson Ave. is the place to be. 4 of the hottest hotels and parking lots right next to eachother or across the street. It will be good fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (kerosenec4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerosenec4* »_boys.... this is a car show








I actually would rather have the slutty girls go elsewhere. Most of them are busted anyways.


not just a car show, its the summer bash!


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

i've* never *seen good looking girls at waterfest that were part of the show


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

that were or wernt??? look at the picks man


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*









besides maybe these girls, they're all busted ugly sluts


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (RuffDice)*

yeah there are some pretty rasty looking girls but those sre certainly fine!!!


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










Someone please explain to me how this girl is a model.








You guys must be bored...


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

because the guys who hired her knew what they were looking for. They wanted a beat girl who would wear anything they put in front of her then when it started raining she wouldn't complain about getting wet and instead take off her clothes so a bunch of guy would gather around whichever car she was on to look at some tators... as if they'd never seen them before. And it worked. Otherwise i wouldn't give that girl a 2nd look in my life.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

see she was kinda 2nd class but her twin or sister or whoever that girl was that had the same stuff on was rather hot but i guess thats just me...


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
Someone please explain to me how this girl is a model.








You guys must be bored...

I was hung-over when I took that


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

well you should have said that in the first place that explains everything....


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (BugBoy4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BugBoy4Life* »_If any chic hot or not tried to sit on my hood I'd proabaly slap her in the face with a crobar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unless that chic was a V-dubber!








-Paul
















I luv you Paul


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*

yeah like i said that is so true....i wouldnt let a girl touch my hood (shes not worthy)!


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

this is just plain the best frigen picture ever
http://www.vwot.org/community/...8.jpg


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

that was one of the nudespeed models from waterfest 10 wasnt it?


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

couldnt tell you all i know is she is hot and if anyone else did that they would prob be in cuffs http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

i promise im done with this post after this but i hope you guys have plenty pics of WF11 girls ready for the forums....!!! and for the guys that posted up these thanks a bunch...it brought back some good memories!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

I have some b00bie pics of the nudespeed girls. A friend grabbed some great shots with my camera. If anyone is interested give me the go ahead.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dan McBoost)*

Im very interested !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

Second that


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dan McBoost)*

Dan you are the man of the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan McBoost (Jul 10, 2004)

Why thank you. Looking forward to our next shot at the b00bies! hahaha


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dan McBoost)*

yeah i would say those boobies are rightt up there on my list of reasons to go to waterfest....
1.The Cars
2.The Parties
3.Watching drunk people do funny sh*it
4.Boobies
5.Boobies as well
as Ron White said once you seen one pair you want to see the rest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

again thanks Dan, good stuff and i will enjoy those pics as they rest silently on my hard drive...A+ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
....


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

this is how we roll to waterfest-Torquevideo mag bitchs!
http://www.torquevm.com


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

dude i just watched the trailer and that has to be the most bad ass/funny trailer for a car video i have ever seen. The girls are hot, the cars are sick, the people are funny as a bastard, and there is boobies!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

i must say that car they are sitting on is pretty bad ass as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_this girl right here! I thought she was bangin










Damn! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by tektoo2 at 12:59 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (tektoo2)*

cmon guys i know there are some more pics floating around out there 
if you got em show em!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and yes i must say tektoo said it perfect...."DAMN"


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

So far out of this thread I have pictures of three of these chics toppless. hahah Waterfest is great.


----------



## rocket vr6 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Can somebody shoot me the link of the topless girls in the rain. I freaked at the rain and split, missed the best part.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (rocket vr6)*

http://www.customobsessions.com
Just go to the waterfest section.... There's a couple pages in the middle somewhere. Sorry I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## evilmk3jetta (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_Nah im talking about the tall blonde one that was at waterfest last year with the 2 short girls.

the models that were on the black gli with the oldschool euro plate


----------



## korch (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_this is just plain the best frigen picture ever
http://www.vwot.org/community/...8.jpg

That was waterfest 9 man... not that you are wrong in saying that is the best friggin picture ever


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (korch)*

yeah sorry bout that but i had to throw it into the mix its off the hook...and thanks jeebus for that o so wonderful link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwm4 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_dude i just watched the trailer and that has to be the most bad ass/funny trailer for a car video i have ever seen. The girls are hot, the cars are sick, the people are funny as a bastard, and there is boobies!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


agree


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (vwm4)*

i decided..hey, let me just check out this thread...so im looking through pics thinking...poor girls have no idea people were taking pictures of them..and BAM some of me







...lol damn guys with cameras


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_i decided..hey, let me just check out this thread...so im looking through pics thinking...poor girls have no idea people were taking pictures of them..and BAM some of me







...lol damn guys with cameras
















yeah if the girls saw the pics guys take of them








this will be my first waterfest this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

well you must get some sort of gratification knowing ur good looking enough for someone to actually take pics of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







u know im playing around...










_Modified by the89GLI at 5:58 PM 4-24-2005_


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

yeah i guess its kind of flattering, i guess it depends on the type of shot


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_well you must get some sort of gratification knowing ur good looking enough for someone to actually take pics of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







u know im playing around...









lol i do.....i just thought it was funny because i was like..look at all these girls...haha, and then i saw myself...twice


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

its too bad all girls arent as cool as you guys...
as if its not awesome enough that you girls drive vdubs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

ofcourse, you should know vdub girls are the best


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

especially girls that drive rado's...


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

i must say seeing veedubchick posing on her fine gli was a very big tease...


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_i must say seeing veedubchick posing on her fine gli was a very big tease...









haha how is that a tease


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_http://www.customobsessions.com
Just go to the waterfest section.... There's a couple pages in the middle somewhere. Sorry I can't remember off the top of my head. 

Jeebus i just checked out that link...after signing in i would have to say those are the best pics of those nudespeed girls i have seen. And not only that there are like 20 pics from about every possible angle...thumbs up to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

lol...not to be a hater, buuuuttt....those girls are kind of on the nasty side..but thats IMO....but on the other hand theres 4 more pics of me! hahahahahahaha damn it how do i not notice


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

which one contains you if you dont mind me asking???


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

i got a couple. the girls are not the greatest but what the hell. 
















my friend talked to rake yohn for about ten minutes to. he was at the hilton with us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_










ummm...you actually posted this?







hope she goes to chinatown this year. and not waterfest.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (coRado)*

very nice bro...good addition to the collection!!!
keep em coming guys this is great we even got some of the girls involved in here!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

my dog looks better than her http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif she needs to work out that azz of hers.....hahahah


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (Corrado84)*

HEY U NEVER POINTED OUT TO ALL OF US WHICH ONE YOU WERE IN THE PICS!!!


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

im gonna let u guess on that one...haha....ill be at waterfest in my rado


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_im gonna let u guess on that one...haha....ill be at waterfest in my rado

haha you're tormenting him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (coRado)*










I would


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (SIXTO)*

poor you


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_poor you


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (SIXTO)*

i'd rather see the sluts instead of models.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_Lauren Thompson? yeah.... me and her got it on!! Ok.. no we didn't. But still she's gorgeous. That would make my show if she made it to WF11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









this broads ass is just a crack in her back!


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (screwball)*

I would


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

A little off-topic but still related: Does anyone have any pics of the cop girl at H2O? She was the hottest model I've ever seen at a car show.


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
ummm...you actually posted this?







hope she goes to chinatown this year. and not waterfest.









yeah i actually did post that. i think the topic is girls of WF 10 and thats what it is. i realize they arent beautuful women but slutty looking car show girls. i think my face in the other picture i posted says it all.


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_i'd rather see the sluts instead of models.

hey whatever floats your boat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (Corrado84)*

that asian girl looks worse in person http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (coRado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coRado* »_










Nice face dude


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (RED K2)*

















couple more I had buried away


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (vwjoem)*

vey nice and yeah the asian girl had a smokin body but was not as good looking in person...but as far as those nudespeed girls from what i hear they are employed at a strip club in the area (hence the bands around their legs)


----------



## coRado (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (RED K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED K2* »_
Nice face dude









thank man. its gonna be the same this year. different hotel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (coRado)*

the more and more i look at those girls i realize how unsophisticated the s*it they were wearing actually was....they could have at least had on like bikinis or something
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*

who cares http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (SIXTO)*

honestly think they would of looked better with a little more cloths on, but thats just me...lol


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (the89GLI)*


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope the girls are better this year!!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_honestly think they would of looked better with a little more cloths on, but thats just me...lol

werd that and a paper bag for the grille- good call


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
werd that and a paper bag for the grille- good call

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dra4 (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn where was i when they went topless, i will be ready this year.


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Dra4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dra4* »_Damn where was i when they went topless, i will be ready this year.

you were probably looking at CARS since you were at a CAR show...lol....but who knows


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado84* »_
you were probably looking at CARS since you were at a CAR show...lol....but who knows

No doubt,and that asian girl looked like she was 14 anyway.I like women,not children and the others look like worn out hookers


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

If I drive all the way out to New Jersey and there are a bunch of nasty chicks there, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_If I drive all the way out to New Jersey and there are a bunch of nasty chicks there, I'm gonna be pissed.


same man


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Tragedy)*

honestly i wouldnt plan on there being anything better then the above /\
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## XKROMX (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
Someone please explain to me how this girl is a model.








You guys must be bored...

Oh my god please put those teeth away Im gonna PUKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (XKROMX)*

HAHAHA


----------



## #6jettaC (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

i thing i'm just going to waterfest to call all (well most) the car models, ugly sluts...


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_this girl right here! I thought she was bangin









]

HAHA. thats my friend bobby! we'll be up there again this year! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (dox)*

your buddy Bobby looks like Kumar from harold and kumar go to white castle... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
p.s. i like thongs!!


_Modified by the89GLI at 9:27 PM 5-29-2005_


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

bump! for girls who own dubs that look better than the ones who model on them!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

bump for who cares.... just let it be...


----------



## SLVRSTONE1.8GTI (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

Bump for a hot girl who drives a corrado and hangs with ///BSD.


----------



## BRNGIT4 (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: (SLVRSTONE1.8GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVRSTONE1.8GTI* »_Bump for a hot girl 

Can this be confirmed????
I see no evidence in this thread to support this claim


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLVRSTONE1.8GTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for ///BSD


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

Trust me... a hot chic in a corrado.. is crazy awesome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

we need the pics for proof of course.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (BRNGIT4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRNGIT4* »_Can this be confirmed????
I see no evidence in this thread to support this claim


ohhh snap eddie you got MOD OWNED


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (JettaGT8V80)*

who is eddie?


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

fine dont reply ill just be satisified with all these satisfactory girls
wait unless eddie is a girl i really could care less


----------



## dubstyles240 (May 20, 2004)

You guys must have missed our girls from h2o. It was those 3, plus an asian, plus one other one. 
Torque will be at waterfest 11 in full effect, not sure what theme the ladies will be doing this year (h2o was schoolgirls).


----------



## VeeDubChick17 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubstyles240)*

so where are the hot guys that are gonna be there


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*

i think that would be for another thread


----------



## gti250hp (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (Hilary_duff)*

That's the sh! t I'm talking about... my girl will be with me this year posing on the greenbean, but don't be expecting any of that from her. She's a good girl


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

wow, I havent locked a thread in a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time.
lock for boobies!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

cleaned and unlocked.
Let's try this again
NO NUDITY...


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*

THANKS CHAPEL....lets get some good (yet clean) pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

well i supose this thread is coming to an end...on that note 250 very nice girl in that pic and thanks guys for all the pics!
Lets bring on some good ones from WF11

_Coming Soon: Girls of WF11_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

...more pix


















































_Modified by vwjoem at 1:39 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

WOW is all i have to say...nice mini collection!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

For those of you who are so inclined, I look forward to creating a "Guys of WF 11" thread!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

hopefully some of the models this year wont look like they got hit in the face with a bag of nickels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_For those of you who are so inclined, I look forward to creating a "Guys of WF 11" thread!










surprisingly, all of pictures with black borders are taken by me. yea, i know some of them went all over the internet








I will try my best to take those kinda pictures again this year...but i will be with my girlfriend and i am not sure how i can get away with that!








you cant imagine how much BS i got from a lot of dudes saying "dude. wtf are you thinking? dont take any pictures of my girl. you phyco"
ha, who cares. girls go there knowing they are being watched. if they dont like it, dont come.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (so gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *so gti* »_ha, who cares. girls go there knowing they are being watched. if they dont like it, dont come.









And I can say the same thing about the guys. Let's hope it's hot and sunny so I can see some skin!


----------



## illgangsta9 (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

the only ones i took ...


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (illgangsta9)*

Looks like those guys were more interested in what the parts vendors had to offer, than what the babes had to offer.








But as one WaterFest reviewer from AudiWorld wrote, _"rubber is burning, engines are revving, girls' skirts seem a little shorter than usual and muscle-bound guys have somehow lost their tank tops."_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*

i have to say i agree with u so GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60Madchen (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2 Jetta* »_hopefully some of the models this year wont look like they got hit in the face with a bag of nickels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That's hilarious


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (G60Madchen)*

there may have been something more heavy in those bags man... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2 Jetta* »_hopefully some of the models this year wont look like they got hit in the face with a bag of nickels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


id hit em in the face wit something else


----------



## 1hothatch (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2 Jetta* »_hopefully some of the models this year wont look like they got hit in the face with a bag of nickels
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

1hothatch is rolling on the ground laughing


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (1hothatch)*

Girls of WATERFEST 11 is going to 0WN all!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been practicing my spy shots


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (el pollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *el pollo* »_ 
I've been practicing my spy shots









goooood to know


----------



## GTI_Grrrl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_so where are the hot guys that are gonna be there









i'm wondering the same! all this s*it that's being talked about the busted girls, there better be some hot guys running around!


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_Grrrl)*

unforchinately they are normally few and far between


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

tiff,
a) you BUTCHERED the word unfortanetly.
and, 
b) i'll be there. so, mwahahaha. j/k
don't forget a helmet for when i throw dvd's at your face.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (GTI_Grrrl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_Grrrl* »_
i'm wondering the same! all this s*it that's being talked about the busted girls, there better be some hot guys running around!










dont worry ill be there both days


----------



## so gti (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

chick + dub =


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: Girls of WF 10? (RED K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED K2* »_
Nice face dude









your telling me at of the whole waterfest everyone took pictures of the same 3 girls...wow....come on guys post the some girls up, i want to see what waterfest has to offer...








...


----------



## GTI_Grrrl (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: (03rabbitgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03rabbitgti* »_

dont worry ill be there both days









lucky for you jack, so will i


----------



## DasBora (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

That blonde is a butterface.


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (DasBora)*

butter makes baby jesus poop


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

if someone posts another pic of those busted ass nudespeed girls im gonna puke and cut my wee wee off


----------



## vw.insect (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (BLUE NRG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLUE NRG* »_if someone posts another pic of those busted ass nudespeed girls im gonna puke and cut my wee wee off

use a sharp know and a tourniquet.
edit deleted.


_Modified by vw.insect at 5:37 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## Fred Nizzle (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Raek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Raek* »_tiff,
a) you BUTCHERED the word unfortanetly.
and, 
b) i'll be there. so, mwahahaha. j/k
don't forget a helmet for when i throw dvd's at your face.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you butchered unfortunately even worse... haha
and by the way, the chick above, is carey.. a homegrown/torque model.. not nudespeed. and she happens to be a very cool chick, so don't dog her.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corrado84 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: (Fred Nizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Nizzle* »_
and by the way, the chick above, is carey.. a homegrown/torque model.. not nudespeed. and she happens to be a very cool chick, so don't dog her.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no one said that she wasnt cool.....we just said she wasnt pretty...sorry, cant change what is...hehe


----------



## Fred Nizzle (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (Corrado84)*

the point was.... if you were looking for "busted ass nudespeed chicks", that she isn't one.. if you think she's ugly? to each is own.. but she is not with nudespeed. and doesn't get paid, either.


_Modified by Fred Nizzle at 11:45 PM 7-2-2005_


----------



## el pollo (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Fred Nizzle)*

I look at busted nudespeed girls ... At least they arent fat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They are ok


----------



## ZippyMomo (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubChick17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubChick17* »_so where are the hot guys that are gonna be there









I am going to have to agree with this. I'm not driving all the way out to NJ from CO for nada! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's my first Waterfest.. it better be good! The chicks will hopefully look a bit better too....


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (ZippyMomoGTIChick)*

dont worry ill be there...
topless and ill shave my nipples like i do every year for waterfest


----------



## ZippyMomo (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (BLUE NRG)*

lol.. wow.. that just added another ounce of excitement


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (vwjoem)*









Holy ****.....someone snapped a pic of my backside..








I'm the dood with the german national soccor shirt in the background. 
Funny stuff.








BTW:
None of the girls that day were any special.......







Hope its better this year.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ZippyMomoGTIChick)*

pics..........................?


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_








Holy ****.....someone snapped a pic of my backside..








I'm the dood with the german national soccor shirt in the background. 
Funny stuff.








BTW:
None of the girls that day were any special.......







Hope its better this year. 

i dont know that tall girl from c3car i think it is....WOW







some nice looooooonnnnnggggg legs







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

i know i love her and want to marry her and never let her out of the house.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_i know i love her and want to marry her and never let her out of the house.


LOL, me too. i wish i went to WF last year to see here upclose







ill give her a 11 in my book http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















anyone have any pics of this girl?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Dub-Lip at 12:59 PM 7-8-2005_


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

well guys though it does not matter to you but it is a sad stae of affairs for me. I am not able to attened waterfest this year due to work related issues. SO please guys post some good pics of any girls you can find lol. Hopefully there is a slightly better selection then last year.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_...more pix


















dear god i hope shes at wf11.


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

keep it in ur pants my man i heard shes not that good looking in person.


----------



## I Crush Vag's (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (V ScruB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V ScruB* »_keep it in ur pants my man i heard shes not that good looking in person.





































you couldn't be anymore RIGHT!


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

I hope she has SARS or something and can't make it...

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_dear god i hope shes at wf11.


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_I hope she has SARS or something and can't make it...


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

The Nudespeed girls? I hung out with them all weekend. That was my buddies white S4 at the tent, until some jerk dropped his fried dough in the window and people were sittingo n it...then it wasn't there anymore. Amanda (the cuter one) called Jon for like 6 months after the fact asking him to hang out.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (gti250hp)*

Dude that one chic with the nice ass is my women.







he he


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwjoem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjoem* »_










Too funny, thats me with the red shirt in the background..


----------



## e_andree (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_The Nudespeed girls? I hung out with them all weekend. That was my buddies white S4 at the tent, until some jerk dropped his fried dough in the window and people were sittingo n it...then it wasn't there anymore. Amanda (the cuter one) called Jon for like 6 months after the fact asking him to hang out.

Wow, what a pimp


----------



## I Crush Vag's (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ron Burgundy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ron Burgundy* »_
Too funny, thats me with the red shirt in the background..

Nice Castro hat


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_
dear god i hope shes at wf11. 




























_Modified by vwjoem at 10:31 AM 7-12-2005_


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (vwjoem)*

must say these above pics are the best pics taken of these girls... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihatedsm (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

Heres a pre-Waterfest11 post...Just a taste of what were bringing this year...
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patricksmith04 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (ihatedsm)*

minus the brown hair in the middle. 
she will be posing on drift cars @ hyperfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyways... normal girls posing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ihatedsm (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (patricksmith04)*

TAKE YOUR MINDLESS HYPERFEST BANTER OUT OF HERE *** CAR KID!


----------



## Fred Nizzle (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (ihatedsm)*









MMMmmm..... Adrian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Fred Nizzle)*

Torque Video Magazine SUCKS!!! THAT WAS THE DUMBEST TRAILER EVER!


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Fred Nizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Nizzle* »_










I don't know if the angle of the pic is bad or if someone punched her in the cheek! Look how swollen and puffed up her right cheek is.








Last year, one of the nicer models was the one by the Auto-X course on Sunday, it started to rain but she was a good sport and kept posing, anyone have some pics of her?


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Fred Nizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fred Nizzle* »_










Red panties......


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (ihatedsm)*

Are they the same girls from last year?


----------



## patricksmith04 (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

yep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I Crush Vag's (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (patricksmith04)*

LMAO nobody wanted you on DTMPOWER so you came over to vortex to troll it up? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Not_Quite_Jdm)*

Man i hope u guys have a good time at WF11 and please guys when u get ur pics post em here !!!








p.s. how is the wheather looking for this weekend?


----------



## ninja42 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

Please buy my shirts...


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: (ninja42)*

I am amazed that this thread is not filled with pics of dudes' girlfriends. I always wanted to catch someone snapping a shot of my girl so I could cave his face in... Remember this folks. Oh and I agree, the crappy covention hoes should stay home. I have seen prettier chicks at the meth clinic. It's about cars not ****.


----------



## ninja42 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (brinskan)*

For clarification...How much time do you spend at the meth clinic?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_I am amazed that this thread is not filled with pics of dudes' girlfriends. I always wanted to catch someone snapping a shot of my girl so I could cave his face in... Remember this folks. 

relax, at least your the one going home with the girl.


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: (ninja42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja42* »_For clarification...How much time do you spend at the meth clinic?









Where you think i met my girl








As for relaxing, I enjoy fighting more than jerking off... yeah that is twisted


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (brinskan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brinskan* »_Where you think i met my girl








As for relaxing, I enjoy fighting more than jerking off... yeah that is twisted

haha, if you met your girl at the meth clinic, you shouldnt need self service, she came stock with no gag reflex


----------



## brinskan (Jan 21, 2000)

*Re: (brinskan)*

easy.. thats on of those I can make fun, but you can't subjects


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (brinskan)*








haha, take a valium


----------



## SIXTO (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

We have a TWEAKER


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (SIXTO)*

I dont believe that Vallium is the thing this guy is looking for but anyway back on topic...please post the girls of wf11!!


----------



## gdawg333 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (evilmk3jetta)*

The asian chick from nudespeed is the only hot one those 2 blondes look f****n beat the hell up


----------



## deathb4dishonor (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (gdawg333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdawg333* »_The asian chick from nudespeed is the only hot one those 2 blondes look f****n beat the hell up
 the asian chick is a butter face


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: (deathb4dishonor)*










PUKE!


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

you know you want to lick it LOL


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: (Kilya)*

Not even w/ yours!


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (deathb4dishonor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deathb4dishonor* »_ the asian chick is a butter face


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_Not even w/ yours!

hahaha thats some complex lard ass lol i feel bad, isnt there a proceedure that can fix that?


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_









PUKE!

Sweet Jesus. I think i'm going to be sick.


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: (LETTERMAN52)*

yeah for real. Who payed those ugly skanks who model? Who actually thought they were model material? OMG. 
Most men have absolutely no taste. The minute they see a piece of ass, they get all crazy.


----------



## dmband0041 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_









PUKE!

look at the dude in the top right in blue covertly checking out the boobs...baahahahah


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_








PUKE!

I think a few guys here just turned gay after seeing that photo.


----------



## LETTERMAN52 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
I think a few guys here just turned gay after seeing that photo.











Nice...


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_I think a few guys here just turned gay after seeing that photo.









certainly....
p.s. from what i here those two blond chicks wrok at a strip joint somwhere in thea area...if anyone can confirm this rumor please let me know...


----------



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*

sweeeet...lmao!


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_









PUKE!


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

Id hit it.


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

It's a sad thing to see a "model" of her age and body weight with such a bad case of the dropsies...


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

just as i thought....there was a lack of Hott!! girls this year, maybe they should have a bikini contest, just a thought...


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ottsrabbit84* »_Id hit it.

You'd probably hit the crack of dawn if it didn't get up so early!


----------



## BIG 1 (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (airride07)*

The WF11 Thread got locked! Start a new,clean thread


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (BIG 1)*

well lets see the girls of WF11 RIGHT HERE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

Oh, God. Jus be lucky you missed the hippos that ARP brought... I swear one of them was a man


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (8v o'Fury)*

ahh i see how it is...i set the girls of WF trend and when i create the girls of WF 11 thread it gets put into the black hole and now look at all the girls of WF 11 threads....

guys post ur pics of the girls from WF 11 here so we can build the thread/collection of pics in one spot.


----------



## limeyscot (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*



bongoRA3 said:


> anyone got more pics of these girls, especially the one with the skyscraper legs!


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (limeyscot)*

i think there are a few around page 3 or 4... but those are from last year man...


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (ihatedsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ihatedsm* »_Heres a pre-Waterfest11 post...Just a taste of what were bringing this year...
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


nice...


----------



## IRTermite (Nov 6, 2003)

Yea Torque Girls represent!!! Go Nickel!


----------



## Blue VW Golf (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Mk1Racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1Racer* »_









PUKE!


the guy on the left looks like he has a massive erection..lmao








"its the pleats..i was acutally taking them back right now"


----------



## f0xf0702k1 (Mar 30, 2002)

nudespeed girls look like trash


----------



## Hokus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (f0xf0702k1)*

agreed!


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (Hokus)*

yes that is certainly a well known fact


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

This post is 8 pages long and there are only like 10 pictures. What's worse is that there are only 2 good looking chicks in the whole thing! The one chick with her boyfriend and the one on the gray A4...
what a waste of a post. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## exit14a (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*









CROUCHING TIGER HIDDEN BUKAKKE


_Modified by exit14a at 11:40 PM 7-21-2005_


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (exit14a)*

there are tons of pics wtf r u talking about...?
plus i requested for people to post up some good pics of wf 11 girls but no one has done so yet...














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_there are tons of pics wtf r u talking about...?
plus i requested for people to post up some good pics of wf 11 girls but no one has done so yet...














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

there have been many threads for the wf 11 girls...most got locked because it was either seeing pics of the nudespeed girls or girls walking around the show...people didnt like the nudespeed girls so everybody didnt like those pics...then the pics of the random girls nobody liked because they felt that they were wrong in taking them...so nobody was satisfied http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## URO5TYL (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eminem12_2000* »_this girl right here! I thought she was bangin










hahaha holy crap, thats me... lol where did this pciture come from!? 










_Modified by URO5TYL at 5:20 AM 7-25-2005_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (exit14a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exit14a* »_








CROUCHING TIGER HIDDEN BUKAKKE


LOL! However, this was taken at last year's show.


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: (8v o'Fury)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8v o’Fury* »_It's a sad thing to see a "model" of her age and body weight with such a bad case of the dropsies...









Well guys want to see skinny girls with no booty in tight panties, I guess that's what you end up with sometimes.
By the way it's partly due to her position - just look at one of the million other pics of her...
We are just used to seeing that all airbrushed and filtered out in porn and mainstream media.


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (sdriver)*

you make a good point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HeadboardHarry (Dec 15, 2002)

*Re: (URO5TYL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URO5TYL* »_










Is it just me, or does the chick on the right look like she's got to take a crap?


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (vwk2)*



vwk2 said:


> School is in session guys!


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

I say this thread should be locked 
Why lock the WF 11 ones and not this?


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (Lord Balsac)*

your an moron, they should have never allowd you back, think about what you just wrote, shut down a thread about women + dubs + small cloths. - you need your head examined


----------



## Lord Balsac (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIcharlie* »_your an moron


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (URO5TYL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URO5TYL* »_
hahaha holy crap, thats me... lol where did this pciture come from!? 









_Modified by URO5TYL at 5:20 AM 7-25-2005_

lol, somoene posted it last year nad i had saved it to my PC along with all the other pics of the girl on the left


----------



## jtinnj (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (eminem12_2000)*

Please make this stop..


----------



## fonyx (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (jtinnj)*


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (fonyx)*

not to run this thread on and on but i have to say this above picture is the first two fine women that have been put in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the89GLI* »_not to run this thread on and on but i have to say this above picture is the first two fine women that have been put in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

ya but if im not mistaken they are from Darknights in toronto and not Waterfest







Look up Darknights in the Canada fourm and you'll see


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (JOHNS92JETTA)*

either way im happy that this picture was brought to my sight







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtinnj (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

yes...don't make THAT stop..yowza


----------



## GTIbrian1.8T (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (burgundyvr6)*

very nice shot of skirt yel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the89GLI (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTIbrian1.8T)*

bumpn just once...maybe somone has some newly developed pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (the89GLI)*

i think everybody would have posted them already...i mean come on its over 2 months ago


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (flashredvdub)*

this thread is officially 6 months too old


----------



## flashredvdub (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (RuffDice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RuffDice* »_this thread is officially 6 months too old
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (gti250hp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti250hp* »_I hope those aren't the girls you're talking about eminem. The tallest blonde from WF 10 was beat and so was the tall one from WF9.










Thats my buddy Aimans S4 in the picture, i miss that car


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (fonyx)*

*BOING*







DARKNIGHTS, BE RIGHT THERE!!!


----------



## goingfast_ny (Oct 17, 2005)

wow


----------

